# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Община >  антиреклама

## Махабхарата дас

Дорогие вайшнавы!
Примите наши смиренные поклоны.
Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!



В последнее время отмечено уже несколько случаев, когда фастфудная компания «Бургер Кинг Рус» приглашала через соцсети вайшнавов к участию в съемках своих рекламных роликов, а также в других акциях, прямо или косвенно продвигающих мясную продукцию, в том числе за счет скандальной известности.

Заявляем, что данная рекламная деятельность относится к греховной. Все ее участники несут ответственность за пропаганду продуктов, добытых путем убийства животных, птиц, рыб, других живых существ, наряду с теми, кто непосредственно занимается этим кровавым ремеслом.

Заботясь о вашем духовном росте и морально-нравственном благополучии, настоятельно просим вас категорически отказываться от подобного рода заманчивых предложений пиарщиков «Бургер Кинг Рус», равно как и прочих аналогичных фирм и компаний, типа «Макдональдс», поскольку в противном случае вы нарушаете установления шастр, наставления ачарьев, и, как следствие, совершаете вайшнава-апарадхи, гуру-апарадхи и шастра-апарадхи.

Даже значительная сумма денег, предлагаемая вам такими предприятиями и компаниями, не сможет быть искуплением за грех участия в пропаганде продуктов, добытым путем убийства живых существ. Соглашаясь на условия и предложения таких компаний, вы поступаетесь своими же духовными принципами и не сможете считать себя достойным благополучателем вайшнавской традиции. Акции таких компаний и предприятий — это не тот случай, на котором можно заработать.

Просим вас проявлять осторожность и бдительность!


Ваши слуги,
Отдел по связям с общественностью Централизованной религиозной организации Центр обществ сознания Кришны в России


+7 925 574-21-02 (Вишнутаттва дас, вице-президент ЦОСКР)
+7 926 182-49-44 (Ядунандана дас)
+7 915 499-27-17 (юрист ЦОСКР)

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Уважаемые вайшнавы,примите наши поклоны.

Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде.

Фонд социальной поддержки преданных московской общины доводит до вашего сведения информацию о том, что в Москве имел место случай мошенничества с участием семьи преданных приехавших из Самары. Они арендовали квартиру у преданных в Москве. За время трехмесячной аренды из квартиры пропали ценные вещи и по факту они пересдавали квартиру третьим лицам за большие деньги.

До возвращения владельца квартиры эта семья (супруги и трое детей) ухала из города, оставив записку, что ни в чем не виноваты и себя считают пострадавшими.

Нам поступила информация из города Самары, что и там они занимались аналогичным мошенничеством. Есть информация, что подобные действия возможно совершены и в других ятрах. В данное время эта информация проверяется.

Мы пока не можем называть их имена, так как подано заявление в следственные органы.

Дорогие вайшнавы , обращаемся к вам с убедительной просьбой, проявляйте бдительность и разум, не передавайте в пользование свое имущество незнакомым лицам только потому, что они заявляют себя преданными. Просите копии паспортов, проверяйте истории этих лиц, заключайте доровор, советуйтесь со старшими преданными.

С уважением, совет координаторов

Фонда социальной поддержки преданных московской общины.

----------


## tulasidas

да ничего не поможет  
я уезжая в 2010 году оставил  в квартире вещи ( очень дорогие)  и когда вернулся из индии они просто пропали  
главный по квартире разведя руками ничего не возместил , а вора подселил сам Радха дамодар ! так что вот так !

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

А что в полиции сказали, чем расследование кончилось? На основании чего вы выделили конкретного человека как "вора"? Ваша личная неприязнь не доказательство - своровать кто угодно мог, вайшнавская квартира обычно проходной двор, особенно если намахатты проводятся.

----------

